# Renting in La Condesa



## Steve4321 (Aug 14, 2021)

Hi folks, just joined the forum with some questions about CDMX!

I am trying to get my wife interested in spending some extended time down there. I really like the looks of La Condesa but I am not really seeing much in the way of modern apartments.

Do they exist in La Condesa, or do you have to choose other newer parts of the city for that?

I see a bunch of apartments advertized at $40,000 a month..and while some of the building amenities look great, the apartments themselves appear kinda ho-hum in the pictures.

Are there any recent build apartment buildings in La Condesa that are popular with local expats who aren't too limited by their budget? I'm trying to find a place where my wife would feel her life was improved by the apartment, rather than she was having to suffer - I know that would not end well

While my budget is not limitless, I could potentially go above $40,000 if needed.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Move your search area over to Polanco and see if there is anything that appeals to your taste / budget.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I have an artist French who live in a super modern building in La Condessa. Most building are not modern but some are. They have a nice rood garden as well. Polanco is a totally differnt feel. I would move to La Condessa in a minute if I could. LOts of houses with trees, can walk everywhere, It is close to Centro and Roma..Full of prefessionals and dogs, nice restaurants and art galleries.. I just love Condessa. My friend rented an apartment from the 20´s across the street from him as a surprise when I came back from Paris.. I spent a wonderful week there.. My friend live on Mazatlan .What are you looking for? How many bedrooms? Ill ask my friend about his building and other modern places. His place is a one bedroom I believe Really neat but not very large. He is a textile artist and his place is very attractive.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

We have walked (leisurely) through Condessa perhaps a couple dozen times and if you were to blind-fold me and drop me in Roma (where we also have walked many times) I'm not sure I could tell the difference. Maybe Condessa has more dog walking parks and Roma has more corner restaurants ?

Polanco has some 'exclusive' areas but that to me seems mostly commercial and on the main commercial drags. But in my humble opinion there are neighborhoods within Polanco which you couldn't tell from the nicer areas of Condessa or Roma. Of course - there are areas of Polanco which even a wealthy Mexican might not find affordable. 

A few years back Condessa was getting a reputation as being maybe not so safe. Probably not so much different from the rest of Mexico - but you can ask Mr Google...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Condessa is the equivalent of the area around the Champs Elysees in Paris and Condessa is more like St Germain des Pres . The people who pick one area over the other are very different. Condessa is not were the rich live but were young and not so young professional live.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Soory I meant to say I have an artist friend not French.. He is actually Mexican..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Condessa is the equivalent of the area around the Champs Elysees in Paris and Condessa is more like St Germain des Pres . The people who pick one area over the other are very different. Condessa is not were the rich live but were young and not so young professional live.


Do you mean that Polanco is like the Champs Elysées in Paris rather than La Condesa?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes absolutely, I made a mistake. Condessa is more like ST Germain and Condesa like the area around the Champs ELysees with all the up scale brands which makes shopping pretty unteresting because it is the same all over the world.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

You can live well if you’re rich, and you can live well if you’re poor. But if you’re poor, it’s a lot cheaper. 🙂


----------

